
Why Let’s Encrypt is a bad idea - cconover
https://medium.com/swlh/why-lets-encrypt-is-a-really-really-really-bad-idea-d69308887801
======
fybe
TL;DR of the authors argument is that you could plant someone inside Lets
Encrypt to take over the KMS. No further mention of how, goes on bashing it
because its free and has no "skin in the game". And all of his worries are due
to the people managing certs in an organisation, not Lets Encrypt itself.

Follow by a careful pointer that you should buy certs from a CA and not trust
"free" stuff. And on top of that BUY CYBER INSURANCE.

Jesus, is this the new hot thing in online marketing? Love the name drop of
Digi Cert in it too. Gonna go buy some certs of them /s

